# Bad Experience with Therapy!



## TrippyKaz (Jul 10, 2013)

I had a female therapist that I was working with for the past year or so, only called me out on things I did wrong and didn't try to help me in the least. She labeled me as aggressive, "dark," impulsive, and suggested that I have a substance abuse problem because I drink once in a while and I'm not 21. 
She was just horrible so I wrote her an email saying I declined her offer to continue working with her after our last session. She responded by saying that I need therapy on a regular basis and I am throwing my life away if I don't continue seeing a counselor.
I am considering seeking out a new therapist, either male or female doesn't matter, who takes on a more holistic approach, doesn't force me to take psych drugs, and maybe has a therapy dog.
Anyone else ever had a therapist like this?! She was just awful!
-Mad Kaz :wtf
And also I swear to God she thinks I sold my soul :twisted


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow. She's really bad at her job. lol


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

definitely seek out a new therapist if you dont feel comfortable with that one


----------



## pieceofme (Jul 6, 2013)

She sounds like she just wants more money out of you! Definitely get a new therapist, that's if you find therapy helpful!


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow, that's awful :| There are definitely MUCH better counselors out there. Don't see a psychiatrist, they'll just throw meds at you (unless that's what you want, but it doesn't sound like it). See a counselor or other holistic therapist. IMO the best thing about counseling is having someone to listen to your problems; you can get all the psych meds you want from a regular doctor.

I've seen 4 or 5 different counselors, and only one made me feel uncomfortable -- I stopped seeing her after the second appointment. You should never feel judged from your therapist, their office is supposed to be a safe place. If that ever happens again, get out right away and find someone new. It's not worth the time or money.


----------



## ericalynnxx (Jun 5, 2013)

My therapist told me that every single bad thing that happened to me was all my fault because I was a bad person. All because I said I didn't trust a guy who she also saw around all the kids we were peer mentoring. He had said things that didn't sit right with me, including about my little brother. Later on, like less than a year after I made the decision to no longer see her, he went to jail for molesting an 11 year old mentally disabled girl. But whatever I'm the bad person who has bad things happen to them because of it.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

Those therapists sound like charaltans. In today's day and age, many people who are not suited are doing all kinds of "professions" screweing things up.

The therapist you saw for a year Trippykaz I agree just wants your money.
Probably wasted your time for the year. But you're not alone. 

Ericalynz, I hear you. A therapist I saw for a year said at the end when I was moving away said it was all my fault because I "didn't want to change". lazy *** therapist, they never can find the problems and help fix it. Just lazily say to the patient it's your fault and "accept" it. or that it's good "your'e aware of your problems" . after a year of expensive sessions, hah!





Another therapist I saw for a year maybe 19 years ago ( i stopped seeing therapists then as I realized the chances of finding a good therapist who knows what they're doing is like winning a midsize lottery these days)

My worst experience was with a first meeting session when the guy just yelled loud at me after I was relucant to answer something. He was fired a week later I heard. 

Psychotherapy is full of scams and charlatans. Unless one is a billionaire and can afford the best most expensive therapy in the country. As usual the rich get the best support and services in life.


----------



## dotBSC (Apr 9, 2013)

I strongly suggest you looking for CBT (cognitive behav... therapy) if it's available in your area. I was also on the "regular" one for some time and found it not adequate as basically everything you are doing there is telling your problems to therapist. Surely, this relieves some stress and helps you learn to express yourself, but that's pretty much it. You are not getting any real advises or coping strategies. You are not even being told that your thoughts are irrational. IMHO I would say this can only help SA in a same way the meds do, by artificially relieving anxiety without curing the original issue where this anxiety comes from. At least that's my experience.


----------



## drunkeepie (Jul 11, 2013)

*hate to hear this*

hope it gets better


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

She wants you to continue because she wants your money.


----------



## smallfries (Jun 21, 2013)

Good grief, what a crap therapist. Please don't believe her - she's full of it. It's not a therapist's job to tell people that they're angry or dark or bad (we do that to ourselves all on our own!) Rather, they should be honest but encouraging and someone we can trust, most of all. Definitely get a new therapist. I wonder where she got her degree from?


----------



## AnxietyGirlx (Feb 26, 2011)

Geeze. You should get my therapists. They always say I'm smart and that I'm not weird at all. At least your therapist sounds a little entertaining.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Wtf?


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

What kind of therapist is that...find a new one.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

It's a shame there's not a website where people can report bad therapists.


----------



## Macker (Jul 18, 2013)

If you think your not any of those things she called you, your behavior, words used and body language would confirm that. Now for some reason she has said this, I'd say its form years of studying and seeing lots of people who are similar to yourself. I'm sure she said all those things for a reason, its probably how you are and are in denial about hearing those things.


----------



## cc1991 (Apr 23, 2013)

I've never been to a therapist (although I would like to). But I do know it's your right to discontinue service with a therapist who treats you in any way you don't like. I think your suggestion of finding a different therapist is a good idea if she is not helping you.


----------



## sunlightruns (Jul 27, 2013)

TrippyKaz said:


> I had a female therapist that I was working with for the past year or so, only called me out on things I did wrong and didn't try to help me in the least. She labeled me as aggressive, "dark," impulsive, and suggested that I have a substance abuse problem because I drink once in a while and I'm not 21.
> She was just horrible so I wrote her an email saying I declined her offer to continue working with her after our last session. She responded by saying that I need therapy on a regular basis and I am throwing my life away if I don't continue seeing a counselor.
> I am considering seeking out a new therapist, either male or female doesn't matter, who takes on a more holistic approach, doesn't force me to take psych drugs, and maybe has a therapy dog.
> Anyone else ever had a therapist like this?! She was just awful!
> ...


What a horrid excuse for a "therapist". Does she NOT realize that she is NOT supposed to be harming patients and rather helping them? what happened to "Do no harm?"

What happened to not betraying a patients' trust? for me personally, I have had the same experiences with all kinds of doctors, to the point where I no longer trust them.

However my depression has gotten to the point where I reluctantly have to see someone because i've become desperate.

But you did the RIGHT thing. Your "therapist" had no right to make you feel the way she did, and you have every right to stop seeing her.

Keep shopping around, don't lose hope, because you DESERVE a professional therapist, not this poor excuse for one.


----------



## sunlightruns (Jul 27, 2013)

ericalynnxx said:


> My therapist told me that every single bad thing that happened to me was all my fault because I was a bad person. All because I said I didn't trust a guy who she also saw around all the kids we were peer mentoring. He had said things that didn't sit right with me, including about my little brother. Later on, like less than a year after I made the decision to no longer see her, he went to jail for molesting an 11 year old mentally disabled girl. But whatever I'm the bad person who has bad things happen to them because of it.


Oh my .. so sorry that happened to you.

I am more sorry that these "power hungry idiots" are in positions of power. You are not a bad person and I am so sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## ericalynnxx (Jun 5, 2013)

sunlightruns said:


> Oh my .. so sorry that happened to you.
> 
> I am more sorry that these "power hungry idiots" are in positions of power. You are not a bad person and I am so sorry you had to go through that.


Eh, I've accepted it she was probably not the best therapist and that if she was going to tell me I'm a bad person when I know I'm anything but, she's just stupid and not worth my time. I think I'm better off without her


----------

